# 2007 Gretsch G6119-1959 Japan - $2000 - Ottawa



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Looking at Reverb, this seems to be a pretty decent price.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Interesting, I've never seen a single pickup version. You see some decent deals on Gretsch guitars on Kijiji-I picked up a mint Setzer hotrod in January for around this price.


----------



## Shawn B. (Aug 10, 2012)

This guitar is a relatively accurate repro of a '59 Tennessean. In the 60's Gretsch went with the two pickup, thin body version (think George Harrison). It looks cool, and I'd love to have it, even though I already have a SSLVO 6120, so it would not be a practical purchase!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I’m not one to try to knock down an already decent price, but...

Steve’s currently has this model on their website showing stock in Montreal. Regular price is $2500, available for $2200.
I’d show him this and offer $1800. I bet the worst outcome would be a counter offer of $1900.


----------

